# Recipes for Gout Sufferers



## boufa06

My reply to Advoca

Hi! I just joined as a member and read about your gout problem.  My hubby is a gout sufferer and he tries to avoid high purine foods as much as possible, however, on the few occasions when the craving got the better of him, I would brew him a tea made up of stinging nettle (Latin name: Urtica Dioica) a couple of times a day to avoid a gout attack.  This really helped him a lot.

It may interest you to know that even though mushrooms are not considered high in purine content, they are definitely a no-no for my hubby.  For gout sufferers, being overweight, drinking alcohol and consuming high purine foods are risk factors.

Hope I have been of help.

boufa06
Ex-Restaurateur/Chef


----------



## Claire

Water.  Lots and Lots of Water.  But when he runs out of alopurin (I may not have spelled that correctly) I run, literally run, to the pharmacy.  I had to train him to drink the correct amount of water to run the urine through the body.  Mom never could get Dad (another gout sufferer) to drink as much water as he should.  I started by filling a pitcher with the 2 quarts his doc recommended and putting it in the fridge.  I've always loved to drink water, so kept mine separate so that he would know exactly how much he drank.  He now pretty much knows how much he should drink, and when he falls behind, he will get a recurrence.  Not fun for either of us.


----------



## Constance

Eating cherries or drinking cherry juice is also beneficial.


----------



## boufa06

Constance said:
			
		

> Eating cherries or drinking cherry juice is also beneficial.



Yes, DW has been doing it as well as drinking at least 2 liters of water.  I even froze cherries, made toppings and syrups from elder berries, red currants and raspberries.  However, when a gout attack occurs, it could be very painful and severe.  That is when the stinging nettle comes to the rescue!  Seems very effective.


----------



## CharlieD

As, I too suffer from gout I have to tell you, all this diets are bunch of bologny. I’ve tried them all. None really works, and recently I found good doctor who told me that all the recent studies show that being true. Now, does it mean I'm going to run and stuff my self with red meat followed by bottles of red wine, no, of course not? Moderation and generally healthy diet is all one need in case of gout.


----------



## Claire

Water is the only thing my husband has taken that helps.  Since he also has diabetes, cherries (or the juice) don't work.  This is so painful you who haven't experienced it (including me) cannot imagine.  His foot swelled up so much that I was beginning to be afraid his skin would burst.  We were blaming our eating and drinking habits until we stared talking about it in our community and realized that our very thin, non-drinking friends have the problem as well.  When gout attacks my husband, getting to the bathroom is a painful opperation.  My research indicated that it wasn't a coincidence:  Osteo Arthritis in his hip set in right after that.  Don't be silly about drugs if you want to have a life.  Yes, we're living to be older nowadays.  But there is a price to pay for that.  Hubby will be sixty in a few months.  If his family is anything to go by, he will live another 20+ years,  Why live them in misery?  Diet helps (his doc says if he didn't diagnose him himself, he wouldn't belive he is diabetic), but the drugs keep the foot and hip from being debilitating.  I'm hoping for an unqualified good holiday season.   (Last year we were just managing to be barely sociable).  But when he falls behind on his water consumption, he pays the price.


----------



## YT2095

as a Gout suffer myself, I take Allopurinol and Piroxicam daily, now I can eat/drink almost anything I like with impunity 
oddly enough, the other medication I take for the side-effects of piroxicam is Omeprazole, and that`s stopped the acid reflux problem I`ve suffered with for years too 

the only downside is that you`re on these medicines for life.


----------



## Gretchen

DH had an attack of gout so severe that it was diagnosed AND operated on as osteomyelitis.
Allopurinol keeps his controlled. I can't say he is terribly careful about his diet.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I wish there would have been something in my mothers day to help her. Sometimes she had to crawl to get around, the pain was so bad.


----------

